# OHS Afghanistan?



## Commonsavage (Jul 28, 2010)

Any experiences, insight, words of wisdom?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 28, 2010)

I know the owner personally, great guy , great company. It is a foot in the door, I am currently on the base where they are and they will soon be expanding to the FOBs. The FOB positions will be sweet because you will be 911 with the fire, you will be embedded with them and they have nice stations.

If you end up staying here at Kandahar, it is a nice base, plenty to do and conditions are good. You will get paid and enjoy their benefits while working for them. They are a growing company doing it the right way.

XXXX (owner) has offered me a job previously but I have other things cooking.

If I were you...I would take the job!


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 28, 2010)

do you have a link to the company? much appreciated.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 28, 2010)

Onsiteohs.com

However it says you are a paramedic intern, is this correct?

Need to be a paramedic for 2 years minimum, preferably 3-5.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 28, 2010)

yep still lower than dirt. i was just looking for info, i could not find their website on my own. I am not planning on going anywhere anytime soon, and have no desire to go to the middle east. i would not mind going to the south pole with raytheon. i was thinking about doing a winter season with their fire department.


----------



## DNR 1 (Jul 31, 2010)

A word of caution. A coworker of mine applied for an Afghanistan position and they tried to dump him in Kuwait working in a clinic, Caveat Emptor!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 31, 2010)

DNR 1 said:


> A word of caution. A coworker of mine applied for an Afghanistan position and they tried to dump him in Kuwait working in a clinic, Caveat Emptor!



The clinic in Kuwait is a 5 star hotel with swimming pools and a gym along with catered food. Your quarters are also in the same hotel, usually a 3 BR with full living room, kitchen and 3 baths, exceptionally decorated and furnished. You also have wireless internet and a car to get around town in the evenings.

You don't have major dust storms, tents, rockets and insurgents.

The pay is about 10-15K difference...not bad at all actually for the lifestyle. All depends on what you want.


----------



## DNR 1 (Aug 1, 2010)

That would be the Hilton in Mahboula, been there, done that. Still picking the sand out of my teeth from all the sand storms over the past 15 months. Don’t believe everything you read, Kuwait sucks!


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 1, 2010)

Actually the Hilton is in Salmiya...yes sand storms sucks but those occur in Afghanistan as well.

The Reefad Palace is the one in Maboula, but some employees do stay at the Hilton.

I freaking HATE Kuwait, however the facts remain what they are.


----------

